# Cex Creatine :VPX



## justin22 (Sep 24, 2004)

Well guys just got my first bottle of cex in the mail today...My advice to you guys is to not mix it with water period!!! u will gage it taste like battery acid...lol...so mix it with gatoraide or something...but i cant wait to see if this stuff actaully works like its supposed to ..ill keep ya posted..anyone yet to try this stuff or been on it?


----------



## jram (Jan 29, 2005)

Have been on CEX two weeks now and it's just starting to kick in for me. As for taste it has never bothered me, I liked it from the start.

Peace


----------



## Nachez (Sep 30, 2005)

u sir have no taste buds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flakko (Sep 30, 2005)

I used CEX too and the taste was never a problem for me, Idk why all of this guys are complaining about the taste.

Also, a suggestion if u wanna make an explosive mix, try adding some AAKG powder(3g) or Citrulline Malate(3g), I tried and it was really good! 

Good luck bro

Flakko


----------



## Mags (Sep 30, 2005)

The taste is indeed rancid, so i just mix mine in half a glass of water and neck it like a shot, ensuring that Ive split the amount iof water to take with it before and after taking it. Ive been on it for months now (taken the odd few weeks out etc) and although it boasts all the bravado of causing anabolism like gear-it simply doesn't, not at the rate it exaggerates. However, as a creatine it does kick the piss out of everything Ive used before. I have found it did help me increase weight relatively well, but just my strength and endurance did increase (nailing 12 reps instead of 8 etc). CEX also gave me the most incredible pumps too. I swell up easily when training but this stuff literally made me expand something crazy, my chest, back, arms etc all holding a good solid huge pump till Id arrived back at my house from the gym and thats a good half hour. Its not super stuff for bodybuilding in the same sense as steroids (obviously I realise its not a steroid) is but for a creatine its by far the best IMO.


----------



## Nachez (Oct 1, 2005)

thats why I ordered 2 kilos from a bulk supplier, screw VPX!!!!!!!
VPX is muscle techs littler brother!!!!!!!!


----------

